# Rowil Deluxe   26 Inch White Wall Tire



## jungleterry (Sep 6, 2016)

Hello ,if you can please take a look at your tire pile and see if you happen to have one or two of these 26 inch Rowil tires . These came on the Ross bikes in the 60s and sure could use a few . Please let us know if you can help us out . Thank you again Terry and Tammy


----------



## jungleterry (Sep 10, 2016)

Still hoping someone can help us out . Please let us know . Thank you again Terry and Tammy


----------

